# TBP - Tributary Kayaks 20% off (in stock)



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Save now on remaining 2015 Tributary kayaks, 20% off (in stock). A great value in inflatables just got even better! Solo and Tandem models. Save on paddles, pfds, pumps, and other accessories purchased with your Trib IK. Phone your order in and ask for a free Boat People kayak throwbag and T-shirt with your order.

Hope everyone had a fun season so far!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Now - 20% off Cannon Paddles when purchased with a boat.


----------

